
Typography: On the creation of the Biden Harris campaign logo - tosh
https://www.typography.com/blog/biden-harris-logo
======
tosh
> […] how do you create a logo without knowing for certain what the words will
> say? […] brute force: you just design all the logos you can think of, based
> on whatever public information you can gather.

